
Companies still bending finance rules, Enron boss warns - EwanToo
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34742691
======
easytiger
Sounds like Fastow is on the self promotion bandwaggon. How would he know
anyway? Isn't he band from being within 100 miles of a balance sheet?

~~~
jon-wood
According to the article he now consults for companies to tell them whether
what they're doing is either legal or ethical, and more interestingly to me,
hedge funds that are looking for companies to go short on in preparation for
their finances being found illegal.

